# How do I manually turn on an ATX power supply?



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 11, 2005)

*Power supply turns on, but doesn't stay on*

I combined all the 12vdc lines and ground lines.  I shorted the green wire to ground, but when I switch the power supply on, it goes into standby after a few seconds.  What can I do to keep it on indefinitely?

Thanks,

-D-Rock


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (May 24, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I combined all the 12vdc lines and ground lines.  I shorted the green wire to ground, but when I switch the power supply on, it goes into standby after a few seconds.  What can I do to keep it on indefinitely?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -D-Rock



The power supply shuts down if it doesn't receive a power good signal within about 3 secs.  You need to short "Power OK", pin 8 on the diagram to a +5v line to keep the P/S operating.

edit: couple years later...
for the sake of accuracy....the motherboard receives the PG signal from the PS.  Disregard this post.


----------



## tom_johnson (May 1, 2006)

I have an OCZ modstream, by connecting the PS_ON to a gnd pin the power supply starts up fine but there is only 11volts on the 12v line. I checked to see if my multimeter was reading properly by connecting up the 20pin atx connector to a motherboard and the 12v line reads 12v as it should.

any ideas on wat could be causing this or how to fix it?


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2006)

Load the power supply.


----------



## tom_johnson (May 1, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Load the power supply.



There was over 5A being drawn on the 12v rail and it stil remains 1volt down. Do i have to load up every rail?


----------



## Steevo (May 2, 2006)

Sometimes yes, depends on the rail split though.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 4, 2006)

u can also cut the ps on and solder it to the mobo ps on and it will turn on when the power button is pressed


----------

